# Vserver playback on WMP



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm having problems playing my Tivo Streams on my PC. Using Vserver on the Tivo and Tivowebplus I can get the links to open, but after a few seconds WMP will close.
I assume I'm missing a codec as a few months back I got the same set-up working fine on my laptop, so I know it works.

Can anyone point me in the right direction to the codec I may need.
I'm using a UK Series 1 Tivo.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Check here : http://sourceforge.net/projects/tyshow/


----------



## tssbboy (Aug 26, 2003)

quick question, can you stream video off the tivo to a computer on the network? 

I just t*tools to d/l stuff but i was wonding if theres a way to actually just watch the content off the tivo on your PC.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks for your Help. Still not able to get it working but I wonder if this helps?

I downloaded Mplayer for Tivo and it will connect and list the programs on Tivo and then I get this message.

[ 907305][ 4][Midas Revealed ][(null

ty_streaming_start failed
Unable to open URL: tivo://ourtivo/list

Exiting... (End of file)

It seems that something on my PC is breaking the connection, another Microsoft attempt at restricting what we can do on our own PC's?

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## gworkman (Feb 6, 2006)

Are you leaving VServer running on your telnet session?


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes vserver is running. As I said the laptop works fine.


----------

